# Frank Frazetta screen savers



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am a big fan of Frank Frazetta's work, anyone know a place to get some good K2 screen savers with his work?  Thanks!


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

There's some in the tread right below:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,9970.0.html


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks might not have looked deep enough, appreciate your response.


----------

